# LEWIS BREED



## reflexlewis

Hello to all!!!

Finally managed to get on here and post after bout a month of my computer playing up and not allowing me to join, thanks to gav aka dogue! cheers mate much appreciated. :thumb:

I know a lot of you guys on here already frm the gym (core fitness) and going to shows so im sure ill feel right at home.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Welcome to the forum


----------



## reflexlewis

thanks mate much appreciated


----------



## plym30

Welcome to the forum Lewis

Looking forward to following your progress


----------



## reflexlewis

Cheers plym.....it says your frm plymouth? that right,


----------



## plym30

Thats right mate


----------



## reflexlewis

cheers scott (avoid laurie) ha i had to put up wif him every night in the gym ;.)

just kidding!!!


----------



## reflexlewis

where you train to mate???


----------



## Jux

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## plym30

Training down at Xtreme Muscle at the moment but thinking of giving Stuart's gym a try soon


----------



## reflexlewis

thanks buddy!!!


----------



## reflexlewis

you got to get up CORE'S mate atmosphere is awesome!!!


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate, saw you at the britsh and was v.impressed, got a good future ahead


----------



## DB

Welcome mate and congrats on the Brits


----------



## reflexlewis

cheers waheed appreciate the comments mate ;.) (looks like you got some guns on you in that pic! how do i put a pic under my name? i am a bit new to this...


----------



## reflexlewis

thanks DB! you doing the brits again this year?


----------



## DB

Na not this year mate.. got some back problem i need to sort out then get some size on before i step back up.. hopefully going to do the nabba SE class 1 may 2010...

I'll be at the Brits tho mate so will give you a cheer


----------



## laurie g

lewis lewis lewis welcome aboard son- im missing ya!


----------



## reflexlewis

hope ur injury clears up asap mate


----------



## laurie g

photos lewis photos lewis we all wanna see ya! oh make sure gav is training still i dont want him to get all depressed cos i dont train with him anymore


----------



## dogue

reflexlewis said:


> Hello to all!!!
> 
> Finally managed to get on here and post after bout a month of my computer playing up and not allowing me to join, thanks to gav aka dogue! cheers mate much appreciated. :thumb:
> 
> I know a lot of you guys on here already frm the gym (core fitness) and going to shows so im sure ill feel right at home.....


Your welcome bud :thumb:

Glad to have you on here at last...


----------



## dogue

laurie g said:


> photos lewis photos lewis we all wanna see ya! oh make sure gav is training still i dont want him to get all depressed cos i dont train with him anymore


He told me last week that he was glad you were gone cos you were holding him back!

Honestly :laugh:


----------



## reflexlewis

laurie g said:


> lewis lewis lewis welcome aboard son- im missing ya!


big laurie!!!

long time no c mate (finally got my ass on here). hows ur training going mate? all set to do some damage this year...


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

Go to User CP and click edit your profile picture on the left hand side, kits the second down, and you can upload a picture! :thumb:


----------



## reflexlewis

dogue said:


> Your welcome bud :thumb:
> 
> Glad to have you on here at last...


wats up gav!!!

yas mate all thanks to you mate!


----------



## reflexlewis

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> Go to User CP and click edit your profile picture on the left hand side, kits the second down, and you can upload a picture! :thumb:


cheers mate will try and do that now...


----------



## laurie g

yep getting set lewis missing core ftiness though maaaan training at sheridens, its got no soul though- still running a growth and 8iu slin bridge and looking still quite lean but the slin is making me eat more only one week in so hopefully it will help me pack on a bit more size cos shaun mc has put on a fair bit


----------



## dogue

Mate you have been on here for less than an hour and you already have more reps than me!

...i aint giving you any! :cursing:


----------



## laurie g

dogue said:


> He told me last week that he was glad you were gone cos you were holding him back!
> 
> Honestly :laugh:


ha ha ha what a monkey well tell him to stop eating dust and eat proper solid food the anorexic ethiopian:laugh: t6hat guys got awesome potentitial


----------



## reflexlewis

laurie g said:


> yep getting set lewis missing core ftiness though maaaan training at sheridens, its got no soul though- still running a growth and 8iu slin bridge and looking still quite lean but the slin is making me eat more only one week in so hopefully it will help me pack on a bit more size cos shaun mc has put on a fair bit


awesome mate! just make sure you stick 2 your diet cuz you wont have me or stu there to give you a kick up the ass..he he

(i know you will stick to it really mate)


----------



## laurie g

lew some one said you were sponsered are you?


----------



## reflexlewis

laurie g said:


> lew some one said you were sponsered are you?


well i might be.....?

yeh got sponsorship deal from reflex nutrition mate so will help out alot this year!


----------



## laurie g

welll done mate hence reflex lewis hey? good you deserve it bud. right i need a s!it so ill speak to you in about 10mins depending on complications


----------



## GHS

Thanks for saying hello on my log mate. Its great to have you on here.

You'll proberly get p*ssed off with me asking you loads of questions but your the best in the country so who better to ask lol.

Keep in touch mate and welcome to the UK-Muscle family.

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis

no problem mate! and thanks.

feel free to ask as many questions as you like, after all isnt that wat uk m is all about:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Great to have you here Flex - an Olympian, no less!


----------



## donggle

welcome to the board mate.


----------



## stuartcore

Mr Breed,, great to have you on board at last and have my wing man covering my back.

See you for legs Thurs! :thumb:


----------



## Gumball

Is this Lewis?


----------



## DB

yep thats him

great condition and looking full as a house


----------



## miles2345

Finally, good to see you on here mate.


----------



## Jux

Insane vascularity on them legs! :scared:


----------



## bkoz

Very very impesive congrats for the brits.And i def know you,ve got a good future ahead of you...


----------



## GHS

Yeah thats him, I don't like that pic makes me realise how far I've got left to get anywhere near him lol. Looking amazing Lewis.

GHS

P.S Put some news pics on my journal today so if you get 2 mins have a quick look and drop me some feedback. There on page 8. Cheers mate.


----------



## reflexlewis

estfna said:


> welcome to the board mate.


cheers mate


----------



## reflexlewis

Gumball said:


> Is this Lewis?


that is me gumball! how did u get the pic....?


----------



## reflexlewis

bkoz said:


> Very very impesive congrats for the brits.And i def know you,ve got a good future ahead of you...


bkoz! appreciate the comments mate...


----------



## dmcc

I think that pic may already have been floating around the board from when someone was at the comp and took loads of photos. Was it Fivos?

Looking great there BTW Lewis.


----------



## miles2345

just back from work??


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> just back from work??


yes mate just got in the door and im straight on here....... addicted already


----------



## GHS

dmcc said:


> I think that pic may already have been floating around the board from when someone was at the comp and took loads of photos. Was it Fivos?
> 
> Looking great there BTW Lewis.


I think it was Paul S as he prepped Lewis for the show. Not 100% though.

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis

GHS said:


> Yeah thats him, I don't like that pic makes me realise how far I've got left to get anywhere near him lol. Looking amazing Lewis.
> 
> GHS
> 
> P.S Put some news pics on my journal today so if you get 2 mins have a quick look and drop me some feedback. There on page 8. Cheers mate.


just checkd out your pics and u seem 2 have a wide set of shoulders on you which will look awesome on stage wen u fill out your frame!

and plenty of time 2 do that!!!!!


----------



## miles2345

i would say it'll wear off but much to the annoyance of louise, it doesnt.


----------



## reflexlewis

dmcc said:


> I think that pic may already have been floating around the board from when someone was at the comp and took loads of photos. Was it Fivos?
> 
> Looking great there BTW Lewis.


cheers mate1

yeh it was fivos.. must thank him 4 the awesome shots he took


----------



## Guest

Welcome on Lewis. I had a chance to see the pics thats Paul posted of your comp. You looked excellant and your legs are f**king monsterous:thumb: Nice work and best of luck in your future pursuits.....

Brian


----------



## GHS

reflexlewis said:


> just checkd out your pics and u seem 2 have a wide set of shoulders on you which will look awesome on stage wen u fill out your frame!
> 
> and plenty of time 2 do that!!!!!


Thanks for your time mate. Yeah I've got until September next year and then hopefully October if I make the finals.

Even though your looking great in that pic are there any body parts you're specifically working on bringing up this year?

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis

zeus87529 said:


> Welcome on Lewis. I had a chance to see the pics thats Paul posted of your comp. You looked excellant and your legs are f**king monsterous:thumb: Nice work and best of luck in your future pursuits.....
> 
> Brian


cheers zeus! thanks 4 the comments

i couldnt train my legs from 8 weeks prior 2 the show cuz of an injury, but it didnt seem 2 matter 2 much.


----------



## reflexlewis

GHS said:


> Thanks for your time mate. Yeah I've got until September next year and then hopefully October if I make the finals.
> 
> Even though your looking great in that pic are there any body parts you're specifically working on bringing up this year?
> 
> GHS


arms are my main priority as i hate them!!!

calfs also and then just overall size and thickness

(i would like 2 bring my lower body up even more cuz id love massive legs!!!!)


----------



## hilly

welcome mate good to have you on here you look awesome for any1 never mind some1 of ure age.

also congrats on the sponsorship reflex is my fave protein.


----------



## GHS

reflexlewis said:


> arms are my main priority as i hate them!!!
> 
> calfs also and then just overall size and thickness
> 
> (i would like 2 bring my lower body up even more cuz id love massive legs!!!!)


Your legs are crazy mate lol. Those veins look great!

What are you currently weighing?

GHS


----------



## onlysiuk

Hi Lewis

I'm new on here too, and live in Plymouth. Good to see you here. Keep up the already excellent work and physique! Hope to see you and Stuart at the gym soon and hopefully you'll both be able to help me build some muscle!

Simon


----------



## cellaratt

Welcome to the board bro...great to have ya'...


----------



## reflexlewis

hilly2008 said:


> welcome mate good to have you on here you look awesome for any1 never mind some1 of ure age.
> 
> also congrats on the sponsorship reflex is my fave protein.


cheers hilly much appreciated,

yeh i chose reflex cuz i no they r good quality stuff!!!


----------



## reflexlewis

cellaratt said:


> Welcome to the board bro...great to have ya'...


thanks cellaratt


----------



## miles2345

gettin earlier each night mate, the bug is gettin ya!!  how come you and stu trained arms on a weds, you doin them twice a week now??


----------



## reflexlewis

GHS said:


> Your legs are crazy mate lol. Those veins look great!
> 
> What are you currently weighing?
> 
> GHS


to be honest mate not weighd myself in bout a month or two,

my last off season i got up to 17 stone at 5 foot 8 wif 10.2 % bodyfat

will expect 2 be much heavier this off season, but im not worried bout weight, it what u look like, i cud easilly bang on s**t loads of weight but i no i wud look ****


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> gettin earlier each night mate, the bug is gettin ya!!  how come you and stu trained arms on a weds, you doin them twice a week now??


stu in the gym 2nite thats y im on here now!!!

2 b honest it was a bit of a shock 2 me 2 wen stu said we were gonna train arms, but i was more than up for it cuz like urself i wanna bring my arms up (got an awesome pump training them thou!)


----------



## dogue

reflexlewis said:


> cheers hilly much appreciated,
> 
> yeh i chose reflex cuz i no they r good quality stuff!!!


My dear friend Lewis,

As you are a newbie to uk-m can I make a request from all the Old Gits on here that you speak English not text speak on your page?

I love to keep up to date with the comings and goings of a British Champion, it's just now the eye sights not to good, (not to mention the hearing, back and my gammy leg), I do struggle to comprehend what the **** you are trying to say!

:laugh:

Feel free to tell me to p1ss off.... it's your page!


----------



## reflexlewis

dogue said:


> My dear friend Lewis,
> 
> As you are a newbie to uk-m can I make a request from all the Old Gits on here that you speak English not text speak on your page?
> 
> I love to keep up to date with the comings and goings of a British Champion, it's just now the eye sights not to good, (not to mention the hearing, back and my gammy leg), I do struggle to comprehend what the **** you are trying to say!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Feel free to tell me to p1ss off.... it's your page!


apologies my dear friend i will try my upmost to ensure that my posts are of the highest quality in terms of the language and criteria i decide on using.

hows that!!!!!


----------



## miles2345

bit submissive for a british champion lewis, 'shld av tkn da chance 2 tel im 2 pi55 off' 

(see what i did there)


----------



## dmcc

a iz guna slap u wun milez brah innit man


----------



## miles2345

fo shizzle my nizzle ya biggle gizzle jizzle


----------



## dmcc

Sorry, I don't speak Devonian... I'll ask the other half to translate, he's a Janner... :lol:


----------



## dogue

miles2345 said:


> fo shizzle my nizzle ya biggle gizzle jizzle


STOP my head is going to explode :cursing:


----------



## dogue

reflexlewis said:


> apologies my dear friend i will try my upmost to ensure that my posts are of the highest quality in terms of the language and criteria i decide on using.
> 
> hows that!!!!!


Many thanks old chap

(Devonshire: Many thanks my lover...init)


----------



## reflexlewis

u started it!!!

HELP! still trying to get a pic under my name and i got loads all on disk wen i load them up i cant use them, 4 sum reason it wont let me. Maybe they are in the wrong format???

any suggestions?


----------



## dmcc

Any common image file will work (jpg, bmp, gif) but it has to be a certain maximum size, both in terms of resolution and file size. You will probably have to reduce it.


----------



## reflexlewis

cheers dmcc:thumb:

will give it a try (bare with me this cud take a while.....)


----------



## 3752

well look what got dragged in 

welcome to UKM Lewis not been down the gym for a while so have not had a chance to congratulate you on your sponsorship deal with reflex definitely well deserved mate....

just in case any one does not know Lewis is the current Junior British Champion.....


----------



## miles2345

got to be under 100kb i think mate


----------



## reflexlewis

Pscarb said:


> well look what got dragged in
> 
> welcome to UKM Lewis not been down the gym for a while so have not had a chance to congratulate you on your sponsorship deal with reflex definitely well deserved mate....
> 
> just in case any one does not know Lewis is the current Junior British Champion.....


mr scarborough

thanks mate much appreciated.

well i had to get on here, especially with you and stu doing your journals, this way i can keep an eye on you both and make sure your not telling fibs about wat your doing in the gym!!!

u back nxt week mate?


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> got to be under 100kb i think mate


i give up!

tried everything cant even find a way of resizing


----------



## miles2345

if you post the pic you want to use then i'll resize it and repost it so you can save it and use it


----------



## miles2345

this will work mate


----------



## besa

welcome i'm new here too,looking gr8 in that pic.


----------



## 3752

cellaratt said:


> I think I just watched you on a show called SuperHuman...does that sound right..? Anyone who doesn't know who this man is has been sleeping under a rock...


Wrong bloke mate...that was Flex Lewis the IFBB Pro this guy is Lewis Breed current British Champ....

Lewis i will be in tonight to train legs...


----------



## cellaratt

Thanks Paul...


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> this will work mate


nice one miles , could have been here all day and night trying to work it out!

see you down the gym mate


----------



## reflexlewis

cheers besa!!!


----------



## 2001kdy

awesome condition in the contest shot. Seen you at the British each year and you obviosly won your qualifiers what other shows you done? Heard your doing the juniors 2009 best o luck.


----------



## dogue

Hi Lewis,

How have the first couple of weeks back training 100% gone?

Gav


----------



## reflexlewis

Big gav

training is getting better and better each day. strength is creeping up!

trained legs today and myself and stuart were both collapse on the floor afterwards........thats more like it!!!!!!!

not seen you all week but will see you tomorow no doubt.

hows the carb cycling going?


----------



## dogue

Big Lew

Ha ha ha Stu said you came in raring to go with legs today... all excited and then spent an hour moaning about how wrecked your legs were!

Carb Cycling is going really well mate thanks, lost about 7lbs and looking LOADS better for it, another 7lbs and I will be back down to my weight at the start of my course (232) but minus at least a stone of fat!

Will be in around 16:30 for legs mate... so save all your energy for spotting!


----------



## reflexlewis

LEGS, LEGS?

Well seeing as i will be working i might have to push you through legs! see if i can add another victim to my list of guys i have made puke up in the gym!!!! lol


----------



## GHS

Glad to see your training is going well mate. Your a massive insperation. Do you work at core fitness aswell as train there then?

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis

GHS said:


> Glad to see your training is going well mate. Your a massive insperation. Do you work at core fitness aswell as train there then?
> 
> GHS


thanks mate!

yes i do work there mate, its the perfect job i train and eat when i need to rather than trying to cram meals in wherever possible!

Hows your training going mate?

You are doing the leeds shows three weeks prior to the british? its a shame you are not doing the birmingham the week after cuz i will be there with stuart and would have been good to see you on stage, to see the progress you will have made this year...


----------



## GHS

reflexlewis said:


> thanks mate!
> 
> yes i do work there mate, its the perfect job i train and eat when i need to rather than trying to cram meals in wherever possible!
> 
> Hows your training going mate?
> 
> You are doing the leeds shows three weeks prior to the british? its a shame you are not doing the birmingham the week after cuz i will be there with stuart and would have been good to see you on stage, to see the progress you will have made this year...


Its going well mate, I'm just going through the motions.

I may try and fit in a couple of shows before October and if its only 1 week after I may just do it. More of a chance to compete in the final then. Even if I don't make October it would still be good to get a couple of shows under my belt for experience.

How come your going to that perticular show mate? Watching some1 or just fancy it?

You'll be looking pretty good by then I can imagine so would be great to meet you and stuart of course.

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis

GHS said:


> Its going well mate, I'm just going through the motions.
> 
> I may try and fit in a couple of shows before October and if its only 1 week after I may just do it. More of a chance to compete in the final then. Even if I don't make October it would still be good to get a couple of shows under my belt for experience.
> 
> How come your going to that perticular show mate? Watching some1 or just fancy it?
> 
> You'll be looking pretty good by then I can imagine so would be great to meet you and stuart of course.
> 
> GHS


make the most of it as a juniour, we are all only jnrs once!!!

well that is the qualifier we did last year, and stuart will be doing that one again.


----------



## GHS

reflexlewis said:


> make the most of it as a juniour, we are all only jnrs once!!!
> 
> well that is the qualifier we did last year, and stuart will be doing that one again.


Does Stu have to qualify this year? I'd have thought being in the top three he'd of automaticaly qualified?

Is it just the class winners that recieve a place in the next final then?

GHS


----------



## Gumball




----------



## reflexlewis

just watched the video mate! nice one, not seen that one before:thumb:


----------



## miles2345

one to keep me thinks


----------



## dogue

Or for an extreme close up...






Great vids mate

...will be in for Calve punishment in the morning :bounce:


----------



## donggle

Got a few questions Lewis after watching them vids above ^.

What were your stats on stage? Height and weight, because you look brilliant.

Also what was the first song in your routine? I liked it.


----------



## reflexlewis

estfna said:


> Got a few questions Lewis after watching them vids above ^.
> 
> What were your stats on stage? Height and weight, because you look brilliant.
> 
> Also what was the first song in your routine? I liked it.


hi estfna

firstly my weight was 208lbs exactly one week out and that was the last time i weighed myself....so by the time i water depleted and then carbed up, who knows, i reckon just over 200?

my height is just under 5ft 8, and the track is a song off of the pendulum album which my little brother recomended.....nice one bro.


----------



## donggle

Thanks for that. Looking good. How long do yo have left as a Junior?


----------



## reflexlewis

estfna said:


> Thanks for that. Looking good. How long do yo have left as a Junior?


this is my last year mate so will be doing the british again this year!!!


----------



## C12AIG

Does that make you 20? Look great if so. Look great for whatever age either way :thumbup1:


----------



## donggle

reflexlewis said:


> this is my last year mate so will be doing the british again this year!!!


Ahhh that's too bad. My first year of competing will be 2010. Would of liked to of stood on stage with you mate.

Hopefully I meet you in the Mr's in a few years.

:beer:


----------



## reflexlewis

C12AIG said:


> Does that make you 20? Look great if so. Look great for whatever age either way :thumbup1:


cheers mate!!!


----------



## reflexlewis

estfna said:


> Ahhh that's too bad. My first year of competing will be 2010. Would of liked to of stood on stage with you mate.
> 
> Hopefully I meet you in the Mr's in a few years.
> 
> :beer:


so how old will you be in 2010 then mate?


----------



## donggle

reflexlewis said:


> so how old will you be in 2010 then mate?


I turn 21 on 10th January 2010. So I just squeeze into the Juniors.

I've checked with Paul S that I'm all legal and allowed to do it!

I left it late to get serious into training.


----------



## commandocaz

alright Lew, hows things back in Plymouth, doing the West Britain now, as been sent away the week prior to the NABBA South, i take it you will be there?

Trying to get to grips with this thing, me and computers don't go together!

Keep growing! Neil


----------

